

Ask HN: Best, easiest, no headache credit card payment gateway for websites - ForFreedom

What would be a good, easy, no headache, good standing credit card payment for a website I am creating.
======
aioprisan
stripe.com

~~~
ForFreedom
They take no monthly charges. But charge 2.9% of every transcation + 0.3c

So for every dollar I would be paying them 0.029.

How about braintreepayments.com [from paypal]

